# Building a YouTube channel for food, Cine Cam vs mirrorless?



## Arcturaz (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm in the process of building an online food channel for YouTube. I want to have the best cinematic quality. I have noticed with many YouTube channels that they have a tinny, unprofessional look. I want to do everything I can to avoid this but I am very new to filmography. I am not sure whether a mirrorless camera can provide me with the quality and cinematic look that I want. However, cinema cameras are exorbitantly expensive. I figured my budget for the primary camera is 2000 U.S. dollars and I plan on having two other secondary cameras for overhead shots and one on a moving tripod. However the primary camera should be the best quality that I can afford in the two at the most $3000 range. Any advice?


----------



## mrca (Dec 17, 2021)

My complaint with  Youtubers isn't video quality, it is  sound quality.  Some are so bad as to not be understandable.  Others so bad it is a struggle to understand most words.   I would be more concerned with the mike and echo removing in the recording room.


----------

